
Technology Isn't Killing the Physical Office - mirandak4
https://backchannel.com/the-office-of-the-future-is-an-office-1a18ce4b60a2#.fpzi3gkxc
======
dethswatch
"Greg- look, I've got a client who started her design firm in her garage, but
then realized that she needed to be at a 'co-working site'. It's like renting
a room within an office. It worked out GREAT for them and I think an article
about how these things are the next iteration of the office, "Office 2017", I
call it, would really make a great story! PLUS- these Office 2017 places have
a -lot- of money, I'm smelling easy ad revenue- your sales droids will love
that.

"Tell you what-- I'LL WRITE IT FOR YOU, then we can hit up the steak house.
Sound good?"

